# Uber CEO says the company is on track for a 2019 IPO - The plan to screw the drivers (video)



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Dara Khosrowshahi got hired by the investors to deliver to them an IPO at $120 billion Uber valuation.

Some of his BS:
"We are a company that is going to be defining urban mobility going forward, and really what we working right now is to build out the safest mobility platform on earth."

"Uberizing the freight brokerage business is incredibly interesting. We'll do it for lower margins, and the dollars will go in the pockets of the shippers, and all the truckers and we will make some money as well. if you take that forward in the age of automation, where trucks are driven autonomously at least on a highway, you get to a pretty interesting business in the B to B space as well. So, again, that's another bet that we're making, but the early results are actually pretty encouraging for us. " (_Yeah right, if you consider the fatal accident in Tempe, where Elaine Herzberg was killed by an Uber self driving car, is *very* encouraging Dara. *Very* encouraging!_)

"Second is, you have to get single people out of cars, and this is where car sharing becomes very important, but also becomes where pooling, getting multiple people into a vehicle becomes incredibly important, and we are investing hundreds of millions of dollars in essentially* cutting prices* in order for more and more consumers to share the rides, because is not something that socially yet is acceptable."

"Ebikes make you feel like superman"

Khosrowshahi is set to earn $120 million if Uber goes public at a $120 billion valuation next year.

Video on the story's page https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/30/uber-ceo-on-ipo-plans-and-warren-buffett.html


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

The guy does have a point on sharing rides not being socially acceptable. How many times have you been in gridlock and looking around to see one person per car?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Investing ... in order to cut prices, so more people will take Pool.

In other words, the robot cars are targeted for that mission.

Pax won't have to worry about being raped or killed by drivers anymore. Now they can get raped by other pax, with no driver to possibly protect them! And since anyone can order a ride for any other stranger, there will be no way to track some of the rapists or killers. Brilliant!!

Safety is #1 at Uber. We do the right thing, period.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Teknodogy kumpunee!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

rex jones said:


> The guy does have a point on sharing rides not being socially acceptable. How many times have you been in gridlock and looking around to see one person per car?


It depends on how you look at the traffic problem vs. revenue vs. the social aspect of it. Drivers don't like pool. Most of the riders don't like pool. It is the cheapo's segment that are doing it because of the personal income factor. Give people money and they will go to one passenger in one car. If the drivers ignore the pool requests, there is no pool, unless you try to implement a self driving cars Uber class to accept every single request and balance the service. The main problem you have there is that those cars will get trashed really fast, because cheap service attracts cheap customers, unfortunately the "not" educated ones. Most of those feel entitled to be themselves and neglect the fact that the cars are not their property. That kind of pool is a failure from it's inception.



Mista T said:


> And since anyone can order a ride for any other stranger, there will be no way to track some of the rapists or killers. Brilliant!!


Very good observation. Most of Dara's words are BS 101. He needs to say them for the media to publish them and the general public to read them. It is not about reality, is about a false sense of guaranteed Uber success, company in which, at the time of it's IPO, every single person/possible investor could see a bright immediate and distant future. He got hired to deliver to the people that hired him.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Investing ... in order to cut prices, so more people will take Pool.
> 
> In other words, the robot cars are targeted for that mission.
> 
> ...


"_with no driver to possibly protect them"_
Right on brother!! because uber drivers are viewed by the public as "protectors" not unemployable dirtbags


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> It depends on how you look at the traffic problem vs. revenue vs. the social aspect of it. Drivers don't like pool. Most of the riders don't like pool. It is the cheapo's segment that are doing it because of the personal income factor. Give people money and they will go to one passenger in one car. If the drivers ignore the pool requests, there is no pool, unless you try to implement a self driving cars Uber class to accept every single request and balance the service. The main problem you have there is that those cars will get trashed really fast, because cheap service attracts cheap customers, unfortunately the "not" educated ones. Most of those feel entitled to be themselves and neglect the fact that the cars are not their property. That kind of pool is a failure from it's inception.
> 
> Very good observation. Most of Dara's words are BS 101. He needs to say them for the media to publish them and the general public to read them. It is not about reality, is about a false sense of guaranteed Uber success, company in which, at the time of it's IPO, every single person/possible investor could see a bright immediate and distant future. He got hired to deliver to the people that hired him.


Yeah, I am following you. I wasn't even thinking in terms of "Uberpool". There is no saving that shit. Uber didn't invent carpooling. The automobile is just ingrained into our society. Other parts of the world don't rely on the car like we do.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

rex jones said:


> Yeah, I am following you. I wasn't even thinking in terms of "Uberpool". There is no saving that shit. Uber didn't invent carpooling. The automobile is just ingrained into our society. Other parts of the world don't rely on the car like we do.


Good thing India doesn't rely on the car









Istanbul non reliance on cars 








China traffic and non reliance on the car









*YEP! ONLY USA RELIES ON THE AUTOMOBILE 
*


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> Khosrowshahi is set to earn $120 million if Uber goes public at a $120 billion valuation next year.


This might affect that valuation (and not in a positive way!)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/waymo-more-60-000-cars-160201874.html

And this too!

https://www.freep.com/story/money/c...motors-cruise-softbank-vision-fund/658425002/

Feel free to make rude remarks about Uber Partners.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NY POST
5/31/18
4:22PM EST
Dara says IPO coming in 2019, & says that meanwhile, Dara's hoping to work with Googles self driving unit? Dara says things have gotten better with Google, since Uber paid Google-owned self driving tech biz Waymo, $245 million dollars after , being sued by Google earlier this yr? JMO


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I’m buying in.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

rex jones said:


> The guy does have a point on sharing rides not being socially acceptable. How many times have you been in gridlock and looking around to see one person per car?


people like their own private space where they can listen to whatever music or entertainment they want, fart without judgement, smoke, etc. there are reasons people enjoy driving solo and those reasons aren't going away.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm buying in.


no you're not. you're the sucker who the insiders dump their shares onto.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> no you're not. you're the sucker who the insiders dump their shares onto.


Ant drives the pax. 
Pax pays $25. 
Uber pays ant $5, Uber keeps $20. 
Uber repeats process several million times per day. 
Uber takes free money earned off the backs of ants, and dumps into research & development. 
Research & development eventually replaces whiny pissy stinky ants with self-driving cars that operate 7/24.
Oh yeah, I'm buying in. 
BTW, I was called "sucker" when I bought a bunch of $20 shares of a stupid company called "Netflix" which eventually grew to $700 each, split 7 ways, and now each of those shares are worth $350. 
Call me sucker all you want.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant drives the pax.
> Pax pays $25.
> Uber pays ant $5, Uber keeps $20.
> Uber repeats process several million times per day.
> ...


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss, you the man,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Yessssssssssssssssssssssssss, JMO


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

UberProphet? said:


> This might affect that valuation (and not in a positive way!)
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/waymo-more-60-000-cars-160201874.html
> 
> ...


A few months back, Sergio Marchione, Ferrari's boss (he is the Fiat Chrysler group CEO) was "warning about self-driving cars: Don't believe the fluff".

Probably Chrysler is very, very close to its collapse - Could Chrysler Be Killed This Friday?

Sergio knows what he is talking about - Please, DON'T BELIEVE THE FLUFF!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber is a sinking ship. IPO is to pay off initial investors then the stock will tank. I’d never buy a single share of this crap especially when they’ve never cared for drivers pay.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Video on the story's page https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/30/uber-ceo-on-ipo-plans-and-warren-buffett.html
> 
> Dara Khosrowshahi got hired by the investors to deliver to them an IPO at $120 billion Uber valuation.
> 
> ...


*people who want dirt cheap fares and don't mind smelling other people's farts already have a ride.... they are called "busses".*


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Uber will become the golden opportunity for selling short. I hope their IPO is huge.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> *people who want dirt cheap fares and don't mind smelling other people's farts already have a ride.... they are called "busses".*


I agree, but if you listen to Dara, all ridesharing goes after those cheap customers. Uber and Lyft want to eliminate Public Transit as it is and replace it with their services. In this scenario riders are happy (paying less for slightly better service), drivers go crazy (because they will get less and less money for the mile/minute while using their own property), investors see growth (that is all that matters to them) and Uber/Lyft end up pleasing the investors and bank more cash as long as riders agree to pay the heavily discriminating upfront prices shown to them (as price range) before deciding to request a ride (I can elaborate on this scam if necessary).


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> ...drivers go crazy (because they will get less and less money for the mile/minute while using their own property)


This is the key to perceiving rideshare's house of cards. There is literally _nothing _there. Uber's IPO will make Valeant look like Fort Knox. I hope investors stay star struck.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber is going to be in for a rude awakening if they seriously have the pile of shit valued at $120B.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Uber will become the golden opportunity for selling short. I hope their IPO is huge.


puts will provide more leverage and higher returns.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

If they get a 120 bill valuation. Im shorting


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

I can just picture it: pool rides in driverless care! Some hot dame gonna get in a car with some dude and no driver to act as a buffer? I don't see it.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

rex jones said:


> The guy does have a point on sharing rides not being socially acceptable. How many times have you been in gridlock and looking around to see one person per car?


That's why we need 1 or 2 seater cars. Like a Smart Car but one that actually looks attractive, and has room.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> I can just picture it: pool rides in driverless care! Some hot dame gonna get in a car with some dude and no driver to act as a buffer? I don't see it.


I'm sure Uber can program the driver to resolve any problems that might occur among pool pax.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant drives the pax.
> Pax pays $25.
> Uber pays ant $5, Uber keeps $20.
> Uber repeats process several million times per day.
> ...


lol oh yeah, and we all know level 5 SDC's are riiiight around the corner! they're already operating in all those major congested cities with crap weather and crap lane markings everywhere. Oh wait.....


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi got hired by the investors to deliver to them an IPO at $120 billion Uber valuation.
> 
> Some of his BS:
> "We are a company that is going to be defining urban mobility going forward, and really what we working right now is to build out the safest mobility platform on earth."
> ...


I have to poop.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is a sinking ship. IPO is to pay off initial investors then the stock will tank. I'd never buy a single share of this crap especially when they've never cared for drivers pay.


Right ! Uber sinking like Amazon, AirBnB, Redfin all those disrupters gone in 60 seconds.

When I want financial advice I always see out an Uber driver.
Stock market advice: uber driver
Tax advice, uber driver
If uber driver not available I go up one level to non English speaking Ahmed at the taxi stand.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

JTTwentySeven said:


> That's why we need 1 or 2 seater cars. Like a Smart Car but one that actually looks attractive, and has room.


You mean like a windowless cargo van with a mattress in n the back?


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant drives the pax.
> Pax pays $25.
> Uber pays ant $5, Uber keeps $20.
> Uber repeats process several million times per day.
> ...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

DK can say all the magic words he wants all day long. The question boils down to: is there a realistic way the things he is saying can and will come to pass?

So far every astute businessman says no. Does DK have the super secret formula?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> IPO is to pay off initial investors then the stock will tank.


This is the truest statement you will read today.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll be an investor.... then short sell


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rat said:


> You mean like a windowless cargo van with a mattress in n the back?


Stop spying on me


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Right ! Uber sinking like Amazon, AirBnB, Redfin all those disrupters gone in 60 seconds.
> 
> When I want financial advice I always see out an Uber driver.
> Stock market advice: uber driver
> ...


Most of us have a main job


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

A better way would be to give the best drivers some evs and build charging stations for drivers where Uber charges the car. If the driver wants to use it personally let them rent it. A parking garage would work well for this.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

pomegranite112 said:


> Most of us have a main job


Right, main job: pomegranite112 ,Neurosurgeon
P/T Uber driver to satisfy her need for stimulating conversation


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> I have to poop.


I'm on the throne right now.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant drives the pax.
> Pax pays $25.
> Uber pays ant $5, Uber keeps $20.
> Uber repeats process several million times per day.
> ...


gotta love the cool guy on the uber forums


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

rex jones said:


> The guy does have a point on sharing rides not being socially acceptable. How many times have you been in gridlock and looking around to see one person per car?


Every single day in Toronto and it isnt going to change anytime soon. People dont like sitting with strangers in confined spaces unless you use TTC.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Instead of using cars they should use cheap electric busses or something that worked off an algorithm to pick up and drop off people in the most effecient way possible


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Good thing India doesn't rely on the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it's a big world right? In America people will drive to the grocery store even if it's across the street. People drive to their mailboxes. Every major city has traffic issues. I didn't say the USA, is the only place that relies on the automobile, so I am not sure what your point is. Those comments were in the context of "carpooling". Even though it is changing, owning a car in America was something everybody did. Now, some kids don't even care about getting their drivers license. Thanks to Uber, Lyft, zipcar, etc. some professionals don't even have to deal with the burden of car ownership, and essentially have a car whenever they want it.


----------



## ARTENNZ1967 (Dec 27, 2017)

will they give drivers shares in the stock.??


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Uber IPO LOL Shorting to zero that stock

Self driving pool? 

Murderer: How will I get my next victim I wonder? Wait --- Ill order a self driving pool and wait for the right victim...


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

michael7227 said:


> Uber IPO LOL Shorting to zero that stock
> 
> Self driving pool?
> 
> Murderer: How will I get my next victim I wonder? Wait --- Ill order a self driving pool and wait for the right victim...


Don't look under your bed michael7227 
BOOGIEMAN

!!!!!BWAHAHAHAHA BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Poltergeist


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

This will help them to make the top 10 list of the America's most hated companies. It's currently #14 , only because Uber is not publicly traded!


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

rex jones said:


> You know it's a big world right? In America people will drive to the grocery store even if it's across the street. People drive to their mailboxes. Every major city has traffic issues. I didn't say the USA, is the only place that relies on the automobile, so I am not sure what your point is. Those comments were in the context of "carpooling". Even though it is changing, owning a car in America was something everybody did. Now, some kids don't even care about getting their drivers license. Thanks to Uber, Lyft, zipcar, etc. some professionals don't even have to deal with the burden of car ownership, and essentially have a car whenever they want it.





XPG said:


> This will help them to make the top 10 list of the America's most hated companies. It's currently #14 , only because Uber is not publicly traded!


411: the rich don't care what you think of them
Uber doesn't care what you think of them
Their clients (those non tipping folk that sit on ur dirty back seat) keep comin' back for more cheep fares. That's all that matters.
Ubers got more non employee drivers than they know what to do with.
One leaves, 100 take his place. 10 get deactivate, 1000 sign on

So, what's the problem?

We are the working poor. We're not supposed to be happy, and no one gives a crap
Why? Because in the USA if you're poor you're perceived as LAZY.

And let's face it, sitting on ur butt all day driving is Tiring , but it ain't work. Subsequently we're paid appropriately . Low Skill, Low Wage. The American way

Uber, America's most hated company? May be, but they're laughing all the way to the off shore Bank


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

-People make mistakes all of the time when ordering Ubers by placing the flag in the wrong spot or sometimes the system itself flat out makes an error. The automated system will increase the No-Show cancellations by about 150% because of that. 

-There isn't a 100% reliable GPS system available so exactly what GPS will these automated cars use? I hope it isn't the one they have in the Uber App. Thursday night the GPS clearly directed me to go down the wrong way of a 1 way street. Obviously I ignored it but will an automatic driver-less car ignore it? 

- Older people don't even feel comfortable using Cell Phones. Do they really think the over 50 crowd will want to hop in a driver-less car? 
- The safety issue is another thing. Just like that death from a few months ago. Pedestrians are reckless and unpredictable. You need human eyes to react sometimes. And if you think pedestrians are terrible human drivers are even worse. I can easily see driver-less cars in many many fender benders with angry Uber PAX stuck in the backseat waiting for who?? An automated Cop to come figure things out?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> will they give drivers shares in the stock.??


Why would they? They'd sooner give stock to their clients, (the passenger) before non employee drivers.
Drivers are not part of ubers future business plan, passengers are.

No matter how many drivers hate uber, thousands sign up every hour of everyday.
If they stick around for 3 months, ubers ok with that.



Cdub2k said:


> -People make mistakes all of the time when ordering Ubers by placing the flag in the wrong spot or sometimes the system itself flat out makes an error. The automated system will increase the No-Show cancellations by about 150% because of that.
> 
> -There isn't a 100% reliable GPS system available so exactly what GPS will these automated cars use? I hope it isn't the one they have in the Uber App. Thursday night the GPS clearly directed me to go down the wrong way of a 1 way street. Obviously I ignored it but will an automatic driver-less car ignore it?
> 
> ...


Do you ever listen to yourself
Sad

Circa 1915, do u really think people over 50 will trade their horse in for an automobile.
Companies think far into the future. Their Planned future has current 50 YO persons deceased and dust. There are 72.6 million millennial in the USA, then there's the generation after them born mid 1990s ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Z) Those are ubers preferred and targeted clients.

Wake up


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Why would they? They'd sooner give stock to their clients, (the passenger) before non employee drivers.
> Drivers are not part of ubers future business plan, passengers are.
> 
> No matter how many drivers hate uber, thousands sign up every hour of everyday.
> ...


 Ok fair enough but what about my other points I made?


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Drivers are Uber’s secret weapon. Uber has captured a segment of the population who is willing to drive for lousy pay and they can leverage it to billions for themselves! I am an example as I am 62, on Social Security and retired. I want extra $$ so I do not care about Uber’s disregard for me.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi got hired by the investors to deliver to them an IPO at $120 billion Uber valuation.
> 
> Some of his BS:
> "We are a company that is going to be defining urban mobility going forward, and really what we working right now is to build out the safest mobility platform on earth."
> ...


Valuation doesn't mean squat . My left arm is valued at 10 billion . Same thing, it's not liquid assets and i don't have 10 billion in the Bank, either . It's BS to make investors think you got billions, but they don't . By the way Uber has been taking out 60 % out of my trips lately and a few of my trips have dissapeared so i have no records of trips I've taken . I am positive this is Uber new scam . Anyways I'm sick of Uber's shit . I'm looking for another job . Enough is enough !


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

rex jones said:


> The guy does have a point on sharing rides not being socially acceptable. How many times have you been in gridlock and looking around to see one person per car?


Sounds like he might also be in a bubble. If he is in a nice expensive place like SF; he might not realise how bad pool is in other places (in SF people do casual carpool... with total strangers at known pick up points). All the drivers here don't like pool because of the pax it attracts. Won't be much better for passengers (getting stuck sharing a ride with trashy people).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi got hired by the investors to deliver to them an IPO at $120 billion Uber valuation.
> 
> Some of his BS:
> "We are a company that is going to be defining urban mobility going forward, and really what we working right now is to build out the safest mobility platform on earth."
> ...


Next
We will spend Trillions
Making " HOME SHARE " socially acceptable.

Share your home
Share your wife.

Why live alone when you can have 5 families of STRANGERS
UNDER YOUR ROOF !

Ride share
Home share.



Uber's Guber said:


> Ant drives the pax.
> Pax pays $25.
> Uber pays ant $5, Uber keeps $20.
> Uber repeats process several million times per day.
> ...


And they STILL LOSE MONEY !

Unsustainable !


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

TomH said:


> Drivers are Uber's secret weapon. Uber has captured a segment of the population who is willing to drive for lousy pay and they can leverage it to billions for themselves! I am an example as I am 62, on Social Security and retired. I want extra $$ so I do not care about Uber's disregard for me.


The thing is, you're not "getting paid" you're borrowing money against your asset.
Sooner or later the chickens come home to roost with needed brakes, tires, oil changes.
Those expenses wipe out any razor thin profit you may of "imagined"

Subsequently you're losing money with each ride. And you're happy

Dara Khosrowshahi Loves TomH


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> will they give drivers shares in the stock.??


Yes, but you will have to have a 90% acceptance rating......


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant drives the pax.
> Pax pays $25.
> Uber pays ant $5, Uber keeps $20.
> Uber repeats process several million times per day.
> ...


I am not sure this will be a buy and hold, blue chip or not though. At the same time they are ramping up investment into tech that will require a staggering amount t of cashflow to maintain, they are commoditizing their product. It might pay off, or it might be a brief wave to ride for a fast profit.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I don't see me buying shares and going long and reinvesting dividends..... this would probably be short term pump and dump. Probably would be like on the movie "Boiler Room".


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

There are so many variables that don't get thought of when not having a human driver.
In essence, these cars are gonna beat up to hell and back.
How will they guarantee cars get cleaned?
People won't want to take them, some will eat in the cars, the next rider will reject a ride and it will be wasted time.
A human that actually CARES about his personal property always does the right thing to ensure that his/her ride is somewhat presentable.
I'm not saying cleaning car every day but I am saying that many people will probably take the self driving cars and then quickly reject them.
It will be worse than a bus.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> There are so many variables that don't get thought of when not having a human driver.
> In essence, these cars are gonna beat up to hell and back.
> How will they guarantee cars get cleaned?
> People won't want to take them, some will eat in the cars, the next rider will reject a ride and it will be wasted time.
> ...


There is a tendency to view the future SDCs the way we view our current vehicles, which are designed with luxury & comfort in mind.
The initial mass rollout of SDC's designed for rideshare will be used to fullfill the needs of pool-riders in busy metros catching quick rides to travel short distances. You'll see durable interiors with plastic bench seating that are quick to slide into and easy to wipe clean. Not a "sit-down in a nice quiet expensive restaurant" type of experience, but more like a quick run-through inside the In-&-Out Burger for a fast bite.
You'll see easy-to-board vehicles designed for pool-hoppers that are efficient in size on the outside but roomy enough to seat 7-9 pax on the inside. Furthermore, even though the vehicle will be "driverless," there will likely be a low-skilled minimum-wage "attendant"onboard many of these vehicles who is there to "assist."
There was a thread posted earlier in this forum by a 62 year-old retiree on SSI who was concerned about earning supplemental income when the SDCs start taking over. He'll likely operate as one of these attendants.
For everyone else, there's always Barber College!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Valuation doesn't mean squat .


Valuation is artificially inflated because the initial investors want to at least triple their initial investment when the IPO is done. If the real value of Uber is $40 billion, but they make the public offer for $120 billion, whoever invested $1 million will get $3 million in return(or $2 million if they decide to keep their original shares). In order to make people think the company values $120 billion when the real value is only $40 billion, you need to create the illusion of "potential" coming from "futuristic" self driving or flying cars BS that are not real, but POTENTIALLY (even if nobody did it yet, or the legislative environment makes it highly unrealistic) doable.

If Dara will analyze the reality, people will immediately understand Uber has nothing to do with actually making money, but is all about burning money at a incredibly rate. Dara's job is not to change that REALITY, but create the illusion of a great investment for whoever has money to invest. If they buy company's shares at $120 billion valuation, he did his job.



Sl0re10 said:


> Sounds like he might also be in a bubble. If he is in a nice expensive place like SF; he might not realise how bad pool is in other places (in SF people do casual carpool... with total strangers at known pick up points). All the drivers here don't like pool because of the pax it attracts.


That is very correct, but he needs to create and feed that bubble. Listen to what he also says about Uber Eats, WITHOUT presenting real numbers to back up his "incredibly" growth rate. To me, that is also big BS. Many restaurants did delivery for years WITHOUT immense success like Dara says Eats has, so regarding Eats, with nothing significantly better or different, his statements are also big BS.



Jo3030 said:


> There are so many variables that don't get thought of when not having a human driver.
> In essence, these cars are gonna beat up to hell and back.
> How will they guarantee cars get cleaned?
> People won't want to take them, some will eat in the cars, the next rider will reject a ride and it will be wasted time.
> ...


That is the reality we all know, but Dara's pitch is not about reality. He is addressing to potential investors, and that means he needs to tell them about his company vision and it's potential to get there. When journalists will stop surfing the hype and ask specific questions about details you'll see the real Dara, flip flopping back to general BS (because they've already admitted nobody is thinking specifically about details, because these are not serious projects, because they are way too expensive to sustain).
My big question is how are they going to realistically value Uber even close to $100 billion, as long as valuations are done based on real numbers, not BS. See - https://www.forbes.com/sites/greats...luation-an-interactive-analysis/#706b4ca34785

Logically, if Lyft is half of what Uber is, then Lyft could value $50 billion? Really?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Logically, if Lyft is half of what Uber is, then Lyft could value $50 billion?


Lyft is nowhere near half.

Lyft does 1-2 million rides per day, and is thinking about getting into scooters. Lyft is working on SDC but they don't own any of them, as far as I know.

Uber does 15-16 million rides per day, has Eats, has scooters, has a Taxi app, has trucking, and is trying to get into boats and flying stuff and military pockets, and more. Uber's most profitable market is London. Brazil is their #3. Uber owns a bunch of SDC, for better or worse.

We only compare the two because we are in the USA.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Lyft is nowhere near half.
> 
> Lyft does 1-2 million rides per day, and is thinking about getting into scooters. Lyft is working on SDC but they don't own any of them, as far as I know.
> 
> ...


I agree Uber has more services in different other places that probably represent 1/3 of what Uber is, and the other half is in the US. Lyft is probably half of what Uber is in the US so those numbers slightly change to $30 to $33 billions. I seriously doubt it.

To directly address your point, that is the reason I used IF as the second word in my previous comment last sentence.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Investing ... in order to cut prices, so more people will take Pool.
> 
> In other words, the robot cars are targeted for that mission.
> 
> ...


Add that you can buy an Uber card for cash at shady convenience stores with Zero identification required when you create your burner account with your burner email from your burner phone....



Mista T said:


> Lyft is nowhere near half.
> 
> Lyft does 1-2 million rides per day, and is thinking about getting into scooters. Lyft is working on SDC but they don't own any of them, as far as I know.
> 
> ...


15-16 million When they were in South East Asia... 
Not so many now.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant drives the pax.
> *Pax pays $25.
> Uber pays ant $5, Uber keeps $20.
> Uber repeats process several million times per day.
> ...


Actually, all kidding aside, you have listed the recipe for sexy investment there. Anything that uses/abuses labor is a good investment to the world _movers & shakers..._sadly.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> A better way would be to give the best drivers some evs and build charging stations for drivers where Uber charges the car. If the driver wants to use it personally let them rent it. A parking garage would work well for this.


But that would make them a taxi company, which they deny they are.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Listen to what he also says about Uber Eats, WITHOUT presenting real numbers to back up his "incredibly" growth rate. To me, that is also big BS. Many restaurants did delivery for years WITHOUT immense success like Dara says Eats has, so regarding Eats, with nothing significantly better or different,


Defining "incredible" as unbelievable, wildly exaggerated," perhaps. I do eats, and find it unbelievable that people want to tack on $12 to a McDonalds order, and wind up with one of the worst culinary experiences you can have, cold McDonalds food. But I will continue to do so as long as the requests that come in don't expect me to stop, and backtrack to get them.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Defining "incredible" as unbelievable, wildly exaggerated," perhaps. I do eats, and find it unbelievable that people want to tack on $12 to a McDonalds order, and wind up with one of the worst culinary experiences you can have, cold McDonalds food. But I will continue to do so as long as the requests that come in don't expect me to stop, and backtrack to get them.


you do eats in a select vehicle? wtf....


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I do, and X and Pool. I even have one Eats Surge in my history.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I do, and X and Pool. I even have one Eats Surge in my history.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> people like their own private space where they can listen to whatever music or entertainment they want, fart without judgement, smoke, etc. there are reasons people enjoy driving solo and those reasons aren't going away.


Time & Tide wait for no man.
The world is evolving
Individual car ownership will be for the super wealthy only
The poor and middle classes will only have access to public transportation
The middle class above ground
The working poor below ground

People once kept their front doors unlocked
Today, uber driver fear the general public and carry guns
The beginning of the end of uber drivers

What do you call 100 uber drivers chained together on the bottom of the ocean?



TomH said:


> Drivers are Uber's secret weapon. Uber has captured a segment of the population who is willing to drive for lousy pay and they can leverage it to billions for themselves! I am an example as I am 62, on Social Security and retired. I want extra $$ so I do not care about Uber's disregard for me.


"*There's a sucker born every minute*" 
most become uber drivers claiming "they make" $25 per hour 
Bwahahahaha!!!



teh744 said:


> I don't see me buying shares and going long and reinvesting dividends..... this would probably be short term pump and dump. Probably would be like on the movie "Boiler Room".


Dude, only winners in Boiler Room was the House


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol Jesus you’re ******ed. Private car ownership is extremely cheap. Illegal Mexican day laborers manage to get their hands on cars no problem. That’s about as poor as it gets


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Lol Jesus you're ******ed. Private car ownership is extremely cheap. Illegal Mexican day laborers manage to get their hands on cars no problem. That's about as poor as it gets


I bought my first POS in highschool. It was a ford Ranger pickup with over 100,000 miles on the odo.

Car ownership is not too expensive for most in the US if you are willing to buy used.

There are a few places that you can't afford parking but in the US this is the exception and not the rule. Around here in Orlandoish even the cheapest crappiest places to live include free parking and the worst employers include free parking for employees.

Only a few blocks of downtown Orlando does parking get expensive. And it's measured in a few square blocks.

Orlando is probably pretty Representative of most of america, free parking in 99% of places, every house has a driveway.

Unless your a tourist, then it's $25 a day...


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I bought my first POS in highschool. It was a ford Ranger pickup with over 100,000 miles on the odo.
> 
> Car ownership is not too expensive for most in the US if you are willing to buy used.
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I bought my first POS in highschool. It was a ford Ranger pickup with over 100,000 miles on the odo.
> 
> Car ownership is not too expensive for most in the US if you are willing to buy used.
> 
> ...


Agreed. There are cars available for cheap. Unfortunately, demand drove prices up. I recall the days when you could by a used car for a couple hundred. Now it seems any running car is deemed "worth" $2k.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> There are cars available for cheap. Unfortunately, demand drove prices up. I recall the days when you could by a used car for a couple hundred. Now it seems any running car is deemed "worth" $2k.


You may recall one of Obama's stupid "stimulus" programs in which he used taxpayer dollars to subsidize car buying in an effort to stimulate auto sales. The catch was, you had to trade in your current vehicle for a "fuel efficient" model, at then the dealer had to dump silicate into the engine of the trade-in to destroy the vehicle. This created a sudden depletion of good used vehicles from the used car market, and the sudden shortage caused used car prices to spike. 
Another stupid gubmint program, and another stupid waste of taxpayer money that resulted in more shortages and higher consumer prices.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah there was a huge dumpster on the front lot of M'Lady Nissan, with an older Grand Prix sticking out of it. But, the crazy prices on used cars is more a result of the market, and markup that used cars generate. A dealer gives squat for a trade in, then if the car can pass inspection, they put it on the lot for a tidy sum. If not, it goes to auction, and gets flipped. Mom's Mercury Cougar nets her $500 trade value that they don't even apply toward the cost of what she trades in in on. Instead, they add on all the nonsense fees first, then subtract the $500.

Then the car is washed, detailed, and on the lot with a $9,999 price tag and big letters saying "low miles" or some crap.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> I agree, but if you listen to Dara, all ridesharing goes after those cheap customers. Uber and Lyft want to eliminate Public Transit as it is and replace it with their services. In this scenario riders are happy (paying less for slightly better service), drivers go crazy (because they will get less and less money for the mile/minute while using their own property), investors see growth (that is all that matters to them) and Uber/Lyft end up pleasing the investors and bank more cash as long as riders agree to pay the heavily discriminating upfront prices shown to them (as price range) before deciding to request a ride (I can elaborate on this scam if necessary).


I don't know.... it really does seem that as a nation we have only 2 options.... "0" ZERO reproduction.... embrace humanoid robots and artificial intelligence or raise the taxes significantly on the Uber-Rich and provide everyone with less than $25,000 a year to live on enough so that he is raised up to that amount. (Yes, a negative income tax.)

The streets in Connecticut have been rated by several magazines and auto service groups as the worse in the Nation. No doubt this includes the 24 hour bumper to bumper traffic on the the highways Monday thru Fridays, but it also takes into consideration the terrible shape the streets in Bridgeport, New haven, Waterbury and- to a lessor extant- Hartford and New London are in.

What if the citizens of Connecticut simple signed a social compact: Life is getting too damn difficult to both enjoy and survive. The internet is allowing greater groups of people to work from home. Amazon's drone delivery system will decrease the need for and use of so many city streets. Our kids may graduate from college and never return (if we are lucky!!!) And if you still believe in God then you must believe that he/she/it is omnipresent and you don't need to drive to Church 2x a year to visit.

Ambulances will still have to be able to get to the very sick and those who need to get to the hospital. What if we do let most of the roads go to hell but beef up ambulances so that they are more like full size Hummers? Or use flying drones to transport people to the ER.Look how the world has changed since the birth of the Apple 2 computer. Who knows what is just down the road...

But seriously, if you have never seen the film SOYLENT GREEN, in which a very rational story projects certain of today's trends into the future to create a very uncomfortable look at a possible future, you really should do so.

We (Rideshare drivers, Wal-Mart employees etc... ) are already experiencing short term pain.
What would the LONG VIEW look like? Maybe it is time for cultural triage of a global size. For instance, in my world view, farmers are far more important than all the investment bankers and clowns on Wall Street. And simple basic science teachers, (biology, chemistry, geology, etc ) as well as carpenters, electricians, plumbers and the like are worth far more than all the hedge fund zillionaires in Upper Fairfield County, Connecticut.

Religious teachers.... let me simply say that looking back, I would have been much better served by spending more time on the basic sciences, than memorizing "the Baltimore Catechism" or segments from the Bible. Hell, if instead of memorizing the Roman Catholic Latin Mass back in the 1960s I had spent the same amount of time memorizing Spanish, or any other foreign language, my life would have been vastly improved.

http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/07/03...rth-rate-babies-abortion-immigration-europe/#
Good article, just no room for it here......

We are having less babies. I think it's a wonderful thing! Some people see it purely socio-economic terms. For all I know it could be a result of all the estrogen like hormones dumped into America's rivers and streams, and that our technology is unable to filter out of the drinking water. There have been some serious articles addressing this topic, but by and large men do not want to think that junior is not as mighty as he may have been 20 years ago! So sad!

But don't worry, you Macho Men, Trump's head of the EPA says that none of the contaminants adversely affect you....

Science News: https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/01/090118200636.htm
from research organizations

*Declining Male Fertility Linked To Water Pollution*
Date:
January 20, 2009
Source:
University of Exeter
Summary:
New research strengthens the link between water pollution and rising male fertility problems. The study shows for the first time how a group of testosterone-blocking chemicals is finding its way into UK rivers, affecting wildlife and potentially humans.


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Google is gona take uber and Lyft out big time uber should turn up the surge so they can recoop some money now before its to late


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

I see a huge variety of issues coming up for the driverless revolution. I can only speak for my region of course, the San Francisco Bay Area. The biggest issue will be getting people in mass out of their personal vehicles. It’s not going happen any time soon. 

Even now in 2018, you still see massive amounts of cars pre year 2k and it’s not because they are cool. News flash, it’s because they’re paid for and these people are poor and on a budget. Once every year or so they gotta fork over some cash to a mechanic or replace some parts themselves. Someone on this thread mentioned the “horrible” “cash for clunkers” program but in truth the majority of what this program replaced were exactly that, clunkers. Huge numbers of people still maintain and use old cars. I myself kept a 91 Honda on the road for nearly 450k miles. These types of drivers aren’t going to change any time soon.

Ego! Ego is a huge factor when it comes to the automobile. People love to personalize. People love to customize. Even in a densely packed city like San Francisco, people like to drive solo in 8 inch lifted 4 door pickups and 7 seat SUV’s. Good luck convincing these people their life will be better as the 4th passenger in a self driving, pool trip. 

Crime, which will be inevitable and come in massive quantities. People are going to behave badly, it’s in our nature, even if big brother is watching. There will be robberies. There will be harassment. There will be vandalism. There will be violence. How’s liability going to shake out in a lot of instances? I’ve never seen a safety that’s full proof. Cameras will be disabled. Someone will figure out how to hack the cars. What about road rage? I know one thing for certain, driverless cars are going to piss people off...a lot. 

Uber can IPO all they want, but the truth of a profitable business model has yet to be determined. I know DK has publicly stated that they’re simply a few dial turns away from profitability. Drivers and passengers have dials as well and I’m personally and honestly skeptical. I’m also much less convinced that there’s a bottomless pool of drivers waiting to keep this all going until the robot is perfected. It may feel like it, but every person who isn’t driving any more has a story and it doesn’t matter if they tell it here on the choir of drivers webpage. What matters is what they tell their friends and family. All the traffic tickets. All the flat tires. All the ungrateful fellow humans In the back seat. Does it matter that the majority of blame falls on them? Not really, if they’re able to tell a decent story.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You may recall one of Obama's stupid "stimulus" programs in which he used taxpayer dollars to subsidize car buying in an effort to stimulate auto sales. The catch was, you had to trade in your current vehicle for a "fuel efficient" model, at then the dealer had to dump silicate into the engine of the trade-in to destroy the vehicle. This created a sudden depletion of good used vehicles from the used car market, and the sudden shortage caused used car prices to spike.
> Another stupid gubmint program, and another stupid waste of taxpayer money that resulted in more shortages and higher consumer prices.


ah yes cash for clunkers.



Retired Senior said:


> For instance, in my world view, farmers are far more important than all the investment bankers and clowns on Wall Street.


those farmers would be having a really hard time without the futures contracts created and maintained by the wall street clowns.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Right ! Uber sinking like Amazon, AirBnB, Redfin all those disrupters gone in 60 seconds.
> 
> When I want financial advice I always see out an Uber driver.
> Stock market advice: uber driver
> ...


I've heard that Warren Buffet uses those same sources!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

If any of his commentary is even close to being true, then drivers better organize for a better voice in the ride sharing business. Without a voice in the development of Uber/Lyft, drivers will be just slave labor that is to be exploited like it is now. You drive, you make a little money, but when it started the driver got 80% of time and miles, then 75% of time and miles, and now somewhere between 40 to 80% of up front pricing, no longer time and miles, just a fixed mileage and time rate, that may be increased by promotions and surges, which are declining. A good example is I get a fare from Midway Airport that pays me about $30 and is a 1.4 surge, the pax pays $70, including $6 airport fees so 30/64 is my take (46.857%).
Every driver should support some kind of UNION or ASSOCIATION so driver have a voice in policies!!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> as a nation we have only 2 options


There are many more options.



Retired Senior said:


> Look how the world has changed since the birth of the Apple 2 computer.


The bling bling looks shinier, but fundamentally the skills people need to learn are a little different. I think people tease themselves with this idea of "the world have changed", but depending on the country you live in, many changes are for bad, not for the good.



Retired Senior said:


> Hell, if instead of memorizing the Roman Catholic Latin Mass back in the 1960s I had spent the same amount of time memorizing Spanish, or any other foreign language, my life would have been vastly improved.


This is a great point, and coming back to transportation, I should mention how Ford killed the electric car in gasoline internal combustion engine powered car's favor. If there would have been a resistant, visionary Ford pushing for electric, today would have had a much better situation. Despite that, way too many people call Ford the american hero that gave people freedom of transportation. In a very direct way, Ford played an important role in creating our dependency on oil. which turns out is literally killing us.



Gibman73 said:


> Ego! Ego is a huge factor when it comes to the automobile. People love to personalize. People love to customize. Even in a densely packed city like San Francisco, people like to drive solo in 8 inch lifted 4 door pickups and 7 seat SUV's. Good luck convincing these people their life will be better as the 4th passenger in a self driving, pool trip.


This is one of the biggest problems self driving cars manufacturers have - marketing their product. As you mention, the idea of a robot is to be as functional as possible. Zero design if possible, and 100 percent functionality. I have no problem with functionality, but the consumers will have an incredible problem with a no "cool" zero design "identity" product. Because using a specific product with certain characteristics and features, especially in the American society, is a strong statement.

Is funny when I see some *self driving cars loving homophobic trolls* around here, on this forum, trying to insult users by calling them names resonating confused sexual/gender identity. These so called "macho's" hate (and I can show multiple comment examples) LGBT people, while *self driving cars idea is the gayest idea EVER (sorry gays, is not your fault).*

An appealing product should have the lines, the color, the sound, the vibe, and the power to be successful on the market. There is a very good reason car manufacturers are changing cars styles almost every year, offer different colors for their products or pitch their sports cars as the coolest ever. I don't want to be misunderstood, but a self driving car is NOT a "chick magnet" (like a Ferrari or a Lamborghini is) but a "gay magnet", from gaywheels.com - the LGBT friendly car and friendly guide (LGBT don't care about macho mind set).

I know many people have no problem with the LGBT community, but they have a problem with being mistakenly identified as LGBT, by using LGBT recognizable products and/or symbols. Every single adult knows what I am referring to and gender signifiers are a huge marketing components for any product sold in the US. If you don't believe this, ask yourself why all baby products are split in blue colored for boys and pink colored for girls and you'll understand how this is the way kids are growing up in America today with this embedded somehow ridiculous symbolism in their minds.

Along those lines, self driving cars are not for "alpha males" (like pretty much every man thinks of himself) but for grown boys that used to play with Barbies, not understanding why Mustangs, Corvettes or Vipers are cool, but loved to wear make up and hug or kiss other boys. Again, nothing wrong with being gay, but IMO a self driving car is a product of CONFUSED IDENTITY.










Nothing cool about it, no aggressive style, no roaring engine, no thrilling speed, no super awesome metallic red color. Just a boring, silent, uncomfortable, slow, puke fading smelly box on wheels.












Tom Harding said:


> If any of his commentary is even close to being true, then drivers better organize for a better voice in the ride sharing business. Without a voice in the development of Uber/Lyft, drivers will be just slave labor that is to be exploited like it is now. You drive, you make a little money, but when it started the driver got 80% of time and miles, then 75% of time and miles, and now somewhere between 40 to 80% of up front pricing, no longer time and miles, just a fixed mileage and time rate, that may be increased by promotions and surges, which are declining. A good example is I get a fare from Midway Airport that pays me about $30 and is a 1.4 surge, the pax pays $70, including $6 airport fees so 30/64 is my take (46.857%).
> Every driver should support some kind of UNION or ASSOCIATION so driver have a voice in policies!!!


I agree!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

pomegranite112 said:


> Most of us have a main job


You assume your personal experience is the norm. Those who do this as a side job are not out nearly as much


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Rat said:


> You assume your personal experience is the norm. Those who do this as a side job are not out nearly as much


Ive done 40 hrs on uber in a week as a side job. 4-5 hrs after work for 4 days then 8 on fri-sun


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

pomegranite112 said:


> Instead of using cars they should use cheap electric busses or something that worked off an algorithm to pick up and drop off people in the most effecient way possible


The most efficient usually is the longest for each individual.



pomegranite112 said:


> Ive done 40 hrs on uber in a week as a side job. 4-5 hrs after work for 4 days then 8 on fri-sun


Once again, you are assuming your personal experience is the norm.



Jo3030 said:


> There are so many variables that don't get thought of when not having a human driver.
> In essence, these cars are gonna beat up to hell and back.
> How will they guarantee cars get cleaned?
> People won't want to take them, some will eat in the cars, the next rider will reject a ride and it will be wasted time.
> ...


In a bus, other people are watching. You can take a dump on the seat in privacy in a SDC



UberBeemer said:


> Yeah there was a huge dumpster on the front lot of M'Lady Nissan, with an older Grand Prix sticking out of it. But, the crazy prices on used cars is more a result of the market, and markup that used cars generate. A dealer gives squat for a trade in, then if the car can pass inspection, they put it on the lot for a tidy sum. If not, it goes to auction, and gets flipped. Mom's Mercury Cougar nets her $500 trade value that they don't even apply toward the cost of what she trades in in on. Instead, they add on all the nonsense fees first, then subtract the $500.
> 
> Then the car is washed, detailed, and on the lot with a $9,999 price tag and big letters saying "low moles" or some crap.


When it says "CLEAN" on the windshield, it's a piece of crap



Retired Senior said:


> I don't know.... it really does seem that as a nation we have only 2 options.... "0" ZERO reproduction.... embrace humanoid robots and artificial intelligence or raise the taxes significantly on the Uber-Rich and provide everyone with less than $25,000 a year to live on enough so that he is raised up to that amount. (Yes, a negative income tax.)
> 
> The streets in Connecticut have been rated by several magazines and auto service groups as the worse in the Nation. No doubt this includes the 24 hour bumper to bumper traffic on the the highways Monday thru Fridays, but it also takes into consideration the terrible shape the streets in Bridgeport, New haven, Waterbury and- to a lessor extant- Hartford and New London are in.
> 
> ...


You want to tax the "rich" to support everyone else, then claim teachers are more important than hedge fund managers. In your example of Utopia, teachers and tradesmen have no value at all


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Rat said:


> The most efficient usually is the longest for each individual.
> 
> You want to tax the "rich" to support everyone else, then claim teachers are more important than hedge fund managers. In your example of Utopia, teachers and tradesmen have no value at all


Um... I think there has been some misunderstanding.... I believe that I said a number of think tanks and tech orientated universities have claimed that by 2050, more than half of the Americans who want a job will be unable to find one - no matter what their skill set or education is.

The Republican's have made it abundantly clear that they hate the idea of their tax dollars being used to aid in another family's health and well-being. Despite the fact that many of them claim to be "Christians", the story of The Sermon on the Mount spells out everything (in reverse) that the Republican Party hates.

So what then are responsible adults to do? I suggested that the #1 obvious option would be to minimize the number of children we bring into the world. We no longer have an agrarian economy. Dad does not need 7 sons to help with the cattle and milking the cows. Mom does not need several daughters to help sew new clothes or help in the kitchen. If you simply must have a kid, maybe having 2 (but no more!!!) would be a good thing.... One to keep the other company on the road to adulthood.

I think that teaching will still be a valuable profession, but certainly advanced computing and robotics will reduce the number of human teachers needed... at least for rote memory type education. Perhaps human teachers will have a job teaching children and young adults what it means to be human.

I think that there will always be work for a good plumber, electrician, barber or dance instructor. Hedge fund managers... frankly I believe most of them belong in prison, but that really is just my opinion.

Finally... the "negative income tax".... many people can't even talk rationally about this idea. They begin to froth at the mouth at the idea of some form of expanded welfare so that people and families who meet specific criteria will have a minimum income that should allow them to live as human beings - even tho they would still be "poor".

Let's say the agreed upon amount that a family of 3 or 4 needed to pay for food and housing was $25,000 a year. Mom can't work because of the kids, and Dad's fast food or Wal-Mart's job just provides him with $18,000 a year. A negative income tax would be the govt giving the family $7,000 to raise them up to that $25,000 thresh-hold. And then... you sink or swim on your own merits.

Say Rat.... you would not be related to the 1950's cultural icon, "the Rat Fink" would you? I always got a kick out of his antics.....


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Um... I think there has been some misunderstanding.... I believe that I said a number of think tanks and tech orientated universities have claimed that by 2050, more than half of the Americans who want a job will be unable to find one - no matter what their skill set or education is.
> 
> The Republican's have made it abundantly clear that they hate the idea of their tax dollars being used to aid in another family's health and well-being. Despite the fact that many of them claim to be "Christians", the story of The Sermon on the Mount spells out everything (in reverse) that the Republican Party hates.
> 
> ...


Regurgitated communist propaganda.
This already exists in the US now.
It has created a permanent non working class


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

There's no way Uber will hit $120 billion valuation by the end of 2019.
If you'll recall, their $60 billion sunk to $40 billion last year.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uber will not be allowed to go public.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There's no way Uber will hit $120 billion valuation by the end of 2019.
> If you'll recall, their $60 billion sunk to $40 billion last year.


Dara's ONLY job he got hired for by Uber's Board, is to do anything possible to make the world think in 2019 Uber's value will be $120 billion. Dara is not there to fix the company or take care of the drivers. He is there to flood everybody with BS until Uber goes public.



roadman said:


> Uber will not be allowed to go public.


I am afraid that is not an option. 
"there's no hard and fast size that a company has to be to go public-nor is there a maximum size below which a company is no longer allowed to remain private." - https://www.learnvest.com/knowledge...-what-does-it-mean-for-a-company-to-go-public

From the same article - "Those early investors take a huge risk in hopes of getting big rewards at the end of the day. When a private company reaches a certain size and stage in its life, it may "go public" and open up its shares to the rest of the world.* Going public gives the initial owners the chance for some serious payola for their hard work*. Cash flows into the company through its "initial public offering" (or IPO) of shares when it goes public."

As a private company, Uber doesn't show business data because is not required to, but "Public companies are required to pull back the velvet curtain and reveal all sorts of goodies like revenues, expenses, executive compensation policies, risks factors to their business models, etc. ". Investors game is to get as much money out as possible (at the new public Uber investors expense) and move on, because when the REAL data will be revealed, to the initial investors doesn't matter anymore.

List of Uber investors (timeline) here - https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/uber/funding_rounds/funding_rounds_list


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Dara's ONLY job he got hired for by Uber's Board, is to do anything possible to make the world think in 2019 Uber's value will be $120 billion. Dara is not there to fix the company or take care of the drivers. He is there to flood everybody with BS until Uber goes public.
> 
> I am afraid that is not an option.
> "there's no hard and fast size that a company has to be to go public-nor is there a maximum size below which a company is no longer allowed to remain private." - https://www.learnvest.com/knowledge...-what-does-it-mean-for-a-company-to-go-public
> ...


Uber break too many laws, too many current investigations.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

roadman said:


> Uber break too many laws, too many current investigations.


That is very true, and that shows you how crazy and greedy these guys are....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Dara's ONLY job he got hired for by Uber's Board, is to do anything possible to make the world think in 2019 Uber's value will be $120 billion. Dara is not there to fix the company or take care of the drivers. He is there to flood everybody with BS until Uber goes public.
> 
> I am afraid that is not an option.
> "there's no hard and fast size that a company has to be to go public-nor is there a maximum size below which a company is no longer allowed to remain private." - https://www.learnvest.com/knowledge...-what-does-it-mean-for-a-company-to-go-public
> ...


I guess you don't understand what it means to go public. The public has to have enough faith in your company to purchase your stock. That is not possible for Uber anytime in the near future.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The public has to have enough faith in your company to purchase your stock.


This is 90% of Dara's job.


----------



## EscoNYC (Jun 8, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Dara Khosrowshahi got hired by the investors to deliver to them an IPO at $120 billion Uber valuation.
> 
> Some of his BS:
> "We are a company that is going to be defining urban mobility going forward, and really what we working right now is to build out the safest mobility platform on earth."
> ...


I'm definitely jumping into that stock



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I guess you don't understand what it means to go public. The public has to have enough faith in your company to purchase your stock. That is not possible for Uber anytime in the near future.


Every IPO you can jump in the first day cause the price initially may be set at a decent point to jump in, I'd suggest pulling out same day or second day. ( 5 years trading stocks )


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah ipos are never overvalued. You know what buffet calls ipos right?


----------



## EscoNYC (Jun 8, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Yeah ipos are never overvalued. You know what buffet calls ipos right?


Well I made bank on shake shack in 2015. He's an old school investor, he sticks to his rules. He is successful . Missed out on apple though.



heynow321 said:


> Yeah ipos are never overvalued. You know what buffet calls ipos right?


If it's over valued obviously it can tank same day. Not saying there's a holy grail to IPOs and I bet it definitely will be overpriced. Just saying keeping an eye on it isn't a bad idea.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

The road to an IPO means a continued highway to hell for drivers. More blatant fare theft with a smaller & smallee cut of the fares going to riders so Uber can continue to show growth in trip revenues. Thus trend has already caused a 15% difderence between Uber revenue growth & driver revenue growth in the last year.

Expect it to be even worse. Pool is their golden goose to achieve that even quicker. Collect $100 on a ride but pay the driver only $20-40 while also letting them pay for 100% of the actual expenses of the ride.



Tom Harding said:


> If any of his commentary is even close to being true, then drivers better organize for a better voice in the ride sharing business. Without a voice in the development of Uber/Lyft, drivers will be just slave labor that is to be exploited like it is now. You drive, you make a little money, but when it started the driver got 80% of time and miles, then 75% of time and miles, and now somewhere between 40 to 80% of up front pricing, no longer time and miles, just a fixed mileage and time rate, that may be increased by promotions and surges, which are declining. A good example is I get a fare from Midway Airport that pays me about $30 and is a 1.4 surge, the pax pays $70, including $6 airport fees so 30/64 is my take (46.857%).
> Every driver should support some kind of UNION or ASSOCIATION so driver have a voice in policies!!!


Sounds like Uber is charging the same rates as taxis, but just using people that are ignorant enough to drive for a fraction of that AND pay all expenses of the operation. Where is the nefit to the rider then? Just nicer cars? A driver who smiles more & gives them water & lets riders take over their stereos?


----------



## EscoNYC (Jun 8, 2018)

Defini


BiggestScamInHistory said:


> The road to an IPO means a continued highway to hell for drivers. More blatant fare theft with a smaller & smallee cut of the fares going to riders so Uber can continue to show growth in trip revenues. Thus trend has already caused a 15% difderence between Uber revenue growth & driver revenue growth in the last year.
> 
> Expect it to be even worse. Pool is their golden goose to achieve that even quicker. Collect $100 on a ride but pay the driver only $20-40 while also letting them pay for 100% of the actual expenses of the ride.
> 
> Sounds like Uber is charging the same rates as taxis, but just using people that are ignorant enough to drive for a fraction of that AND pay all expenses of the operation. Where is the nefit to the rider then? Just nicer cars? A driver who smiles more & gives them water & lets riders take over their stereos?


gonna suck for drivers


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

rex jones said:


> The guy does have a point on sharing rides not being socially acceptable. How many times have you been in gridlock and looking around to see one person per car?


Many Luber riders would be in buses, so where's the efficiency in that?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Wired.com slams delusional Uber CEO

"The autonomous control systems that will make such flight practical and affordable are in *utero*, the air traffic control integration necessary to make it safe and efficient are* barely a twinkle in the FAA's eye*, and the regulatory blessing necessary from federal and city governments-well, let's just say there's *nothing to bless yet*."

"Then there's the issue of the aircraft themselves. Uber, the dominant player trying to bring this industry to life, insists that an electric vertical takeoff and landing (e-VTOL) aircraft is the way to go, arguing that nothing else can match it for efficiency, speed, reliability, safety, and quietness. (Picture monster drones, or multiblade insectoid contraptions with passenger pods slung underneath, as shown in Uber's videos.) Such a craft *won't simply evolve from existing hardware,* either. The aviation industry will have to develop *entirely new classes of aircraft that fly in new ways, using new means of propulsion, flight control, and situational awareness*."

"But a safety-certified, passenger-carrying version operated by truly minimally trained pilots in commercial airspace-the system that Uber will need-is still a long way off. This is especially true because the systems will also have to *function perfectly in urban canyons and in inclement weather*."

"Building aircraft out of composite materials like carbon fiber remains a largely hand-executed process, because manufacturers still need skilled workers to lay up the materials, join elements together, and then scan for and eliminate the structural voids, air bubbles, and other weaknesses that might be acceptable for a car that has all four feet on the ground, so to speak, but not for a flying pod full of people hovering 1,000 feet in the air."

"For small vertical-lift aircraft, the challenge will not only be in decibel reduction, but in the acoustic signature as well-that is, how the noise blends in (or doesn't) against the background of the city. Uber has been researching this, and argues that a reduction of 15 decibels will bring aircraft clatter down to acceptable levels, both in terms of sheer volume as well as its general detectability in urban environments. (Of course, most of the noise in urban environments comes from vehicular traffic, which itself could very well transition to mostly electric propulsion in the coming decades. So the challenges eVTOL aircraft face "blending in" might only get worse as a result.)"

https://www.wired.com/story/four-reasons-we-dont-have-flying-cars-yet/


----------

